# Opps!! Equipment Damage



## to_buy (Dec 19, 2005)

Lets show some of the damage from pushing this fluffy little snow flakes.
Heres a bent board on A 2011 Ford. Driver states he was doing 5 MPH pick up a construction plate and ran it into a curb. Board is bent, quad, A-Frame and mount also truck frame.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

to_buy;1215318 said:


> Lets show some of the damage from pushing this fluffy little snow flakes.
> Heres a bent board on A 2011 Ford. Driver states he was doing 105 MPH pick up a construction plate and ran it into a curb. Board is bent, quad, A-Frame and mount also truck frame.


Fixed for ya.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a tough time believing that was done at only 5 mph... I am calling BS on the story he is telling you


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

I call bs cause I see everything but the truck frame being bent at 5mph for the truck frame to be bent i would say more like 25 or 35mph.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

see how sore his neck is tomorrow.....


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*Can we say*

OK call him in and say YOUR FIRED now get the F**** out of here


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Holy sh!t, on a new truck too?!


----------



## Daveyo (Nov 21, 2005)

What a Ford 150? Even so he's full of it, tell him when you filed the accident report to the insurance company they investigated and have it on camera.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

That is like a "Perfect Storm" type of curb hitting. I would guess he was going way faster than 5MPH though. I think we have all hit curbs at that speed. 25MPH though would be a closer bet.


----------



## 89Comanche (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a buddy who just did the same thing to his truck, he also claims to be going about 5mph. He bent the A-frame, headgear, mounting shoes, creased his frame, and "misaligned" the passengers side front shock.


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

Were you able to get the blood of the steering wheel where the guy cracked his nose on it?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Pennings Garden;1216717 said:


> Were you able to get the blood of the steering wheel where the guy cracked his nose on it?


Ahhh blood is easy, it's the teeth marks that are a bitc h to get out


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

My mom came over for dinner a few weeks ago and side swiped my truck with her mirror on the way out of the driveway. If she didn't want to come over she should have said so. Just under $700 to repair and it only left a scuff mark on the mirror of her Camry.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

WOW! 5 mph? I don't know about that. If the whole thing is junk and the truck. I'm with Mark maybe 105.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

it looks like a v plow now he should get a raise


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

ok get rid of this man....this guy is stupid if he hits a curb at 5mph and doest realize after driving completely over the curb. as soon as i feel a bump i stop.....he must of hit a curb and then was like HMMMMM???? the truck aint goin nowhere maybe if i just step on the gas more to 8,000 rpm it will go....if you dont fire him he will continue to think it is ok to make 5mph mistakes on 30+ thousand dollar trucks.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

like said 5mph my a$$. :laughing:

i am no pro plow guy like some here but i have seen my fair share of damage. i seen a old school fisher a little more bent. he was doin 45mph down the road got in a wreck truck went off road and headon in a tree. was NOT plowing at the time just road travle. 

thats B.S. on 5mph. but then again fisher/western stuff has been havin a bad trac record with crap welds and stuff not made strong like the old days. 

and if the plow frame on the truck is bend better go get the frame checked and def alignment check i will beet payup its tweeked or alignment way out.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I have bent (broke) a moldboard and there are pictures here to prove it. 
The curbs I hit to start the breaks were @ about 25-30 mph. I can see maybe the construction plate making a dent or something to the plow but the damage to the truck shows it was more then a 5 mph hit.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Whats the curb look like?


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1216968 said:


> Ahhh blood is easy, it's the teeth marks that are a bitc h to get out


teeth marks aren't the problem it's getting the actual teeth out that is the problem


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

If that was an X-Blade this never would have happened... :laughing:


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

hammerstein;1217233 said:


> My mom came over for dinner a few weeks ago and side swiped my truck with her mirror on the way out of the driveway. If she didn't want to come over she should have said so. Just under $700 to repair and it only left a scuff mark on the mirror of her Camry.


Not bashing GM, I had an 09 and liked it, but the newer ones have the thinnest sheet metal of any make of vehicle, mine felt like a pop can.


----------



## D Mack (Dec 27, 2009)

Did you notice a coconut shaped dent in the windshield above the steering wheel? That is some serious damage. I almost hit my head on the windshield once and all I did was bend a piston.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i backed into the cement base of a light pole 2 nights ago plowing. i was only going 7-10 MPH but it sure felt like i hit it going like 30...put a small dent in the bumper and pused one side of the bumper in about an inch


----------



## timebomb9900 (Jan 9, 2011)

i think he forgot the 0 after the 5mph


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm with everyone else here, it takes a good hit to bend a truck frame. I've pounded lots of curbs doing more than 5mph with no damage. However I had a lady pull out in front of me in Mid-December on an icy road, and I nailed her doing about 30mph. That was the first time I've ever bent a truck frame, and it wasn't bent alot, just enough to throw the steering off a little. Also twisted the a-frame a little, along with the undercarriage, but there was zero damage to the moldboard (that's a blizzard for ya I guess). Given my experience, this guy was doing at least 20mph to do that kind of damage hitting a stationary object.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

yea ask him again and then tell him you looked at the nearest place you beleive would have a camera,

i bet ya he comes clean then piss test him and tell him he has an interview with a insurance fraud detective, he' ll quit on his own and prove he is a liar.


----------



## 95trd (Jan 23, 2011)

I plow gas well roads at about 30mph and have been run of the road by semi's and run into trees and large rocks and all kinds of stuff and never bent anything, small bend on the edge of my plow frame but thats from where i was stupid and used it as a winch point and the d6 has a little more tug to it than i thought


----------



## to_buy (Dec 19, 2005)

Show me your damage. I am not the only one that see this. It is going to snow more on Wednesday so i will post more DAMAGE if you guy like this.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

5 mph yeah right! that guy was cruisin' when that happened!


----------



## Kale Lawn (Dec 12, 2009)

thank douglas dynamic too.. for their cheap building methods


----------



## mreamer (Dec 20, 2004)

Any of you guys ever broke a window or windshield? Friend of mine was plowing a lot and nailed a fricken pile of frozen snow/ice crap and shattered the windshield and back window.


----------



## CuttingEdgeLS (Jan 31, 2011)

mreamer;1227519 said:


> Any of you guys ever broke a window or windshield? Friend of mine was plowing a lot and nailed a fricken pile of frozen snow/ice crap and shattered the windshield and back window.


Did his truck look like an accordion? I can't see how that would happen unless he smashed into his pile at a ridiculous speed.


----------



## BayStateGlenn (Dec 13, 2007)

I think your trip springs may be too tight.


----------

